# Baby Kestrels



## Snizard93 (Jun 14, 2011)

My friend is raising some baby Kestrels so I went over to hers to pay a visit :flrt:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Omg they are GORGEOUS I want one :flrt:


----------



## Snizard93 (Jun 14, 2011)

becky89 said:


> Omg they are GORGEOUS I want one :flrt:


They were so cute! I stayed there for hours! :flrt:

I also fed them... raw chopped up mice!! Had to use my fingers to hand feed them :gasp:  but their cuteness overuled that! :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Little cuties. 

How come she is hand rearing?


----------



## Snizard93 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nix said:


> Little cuties.
> 
> How come she is hand rearing?


I don't know the full story behind these two, but she works at a falconry place and these two were given to her for a few weeks to grow on and "train" :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Ah I see, makes more sense now. They will be display birds no doubt.


----------



## Snizard93 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nix said:


> Ah I see, makes more sense now. They will be display birds no doubt.


I don't remember the exact name of the place, all I know is they breed and rescue different birds of prey and use them for education in demonstrations and stuff like that.


----------



## furgle (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah probably display birds as there a lil bit small to hunt anything with lol 

all the same lovely little falcons these :2thumb:


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

they are awesome! your very lucky!


----------



## Snizard93 (Jun 14, 2011)

furgle said:


> yeah probably display birds as there a lil bit small to hunt anything with lol
> 
> all the same lovely little falcons these :2thumb:





Nel5on said:


> they are awesome! your very lucky!


Thank you both :2thumb:


----------

